# Figuring out the basics....



## cremeegg (Nov 11, 2008)

I won't write too much in this first post.... mainly because I don't know where to start!!

I'm Liz, 22, live in Oxford, England (originally from Manchester - any football fans?!) and study Exercise Physiology.  I'm about 5'3 and 128 pounds ish.  To cut a long story short, it is in my intro post btw, I spent a lot of time dieting so that I could be the Olympic spare in my sport.  I made it BUT did so by basically starving myself constantly for 10 months.  In the last 2 months I have put all the weight back on and can't seem to get my focus back.  The weight gain hasn't been good either.  Not AWFUL but you know, not good.

I know I want to lose fat and build some muscle but I go about 5 days, then wonder if what I'm doing is right, end up eating something totally random and then feel the need to start again.

Perhaps this is all insane babble to you guys (I see you are MOSTLY men) or perhaps not.  Any advice or abuse you can offer as I go along would be great!

So, I guess goals?

1.  I want to lose fat and gain muscle.  I want to lose fat first.  Everyone over on oxygen is harping on about how I need to builf first but honestly I hate the way I look right now, I can't fit my clothes, so building first doesn NOT appeal.

2.  I would like to be busting out some great numbers on the weights.

3.  I would like to get a sound diet pinned down.

Thats it for now.  Pretty basic I guess!


----------



## PreMier (Nov 21, 2008)

first off, you need to be consistent  so.. where are you?

if you have specific question about diet, the diet and nutrition forum is great.. built really knows her stuff and is very helpful.


----------



## cremeegg (Nov 22, 2008)

I know!  I was at home for a family funeral and have not bothered really accessing the internet.

Thanks for writing in here premier, I really appreciate it


----------



## cremeegg (Nov 22, 2008)

Just to let people know what I have been doing.....

Full body routine three times per week and I just this week started bringing my cardio in.  I had a lot of coursework due so I just stuck with the weights through that time.  I have start with 3 x 25 minute sessions this week and will add about 5 minutes on per week.

The nutrition is probably what I will need help with.  I understand how to set up everything, but at the moment I want to lose a little bit of weight and maintain the muscle mass I have (which isn't major) and I am not so sure if my numbers matter as much as calories in and calories out.

I want to lose about 4 pounds.  Thats it.  Its really starnge, I managed to put them on over about a week, but I wasn't doing ANYTHING differently and now I am just stuck there.

On Monday I go back to Oxford where my food scale and stuff is so I'll be able to really track it all if thats what people think is also best for weight loss....

Liz


----------



## PreMier (Nov 23, 2008)

have you looked into hiit cardio?


----------



## Built (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice to see you posting this up.

I'll look forward to seeing your dietary intake.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 24, 2008)

cremeegg said:


> JI want to lose about 4 pounds.  Thats it.  Its really starnge, I managed to put them on over about a week, but I wasn't doing ANYTHING differently and now I am just stuck there.



That could just be water and glycogen retention.  When I go on carbfests, I've seen my weight fluctuate by 10+ pounds in a single day between waste, water, and glycogen especially if I've been on a low carb diet.  For example, I fully expect to "gain" 5-10 pounds on Thanksgiving day alone, but it will all be temporary weight.

Weigh yourself at the same time each day and take the average of those numbers over a few days to get a more accurate reading.


----------



## cremeegg (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Thanks for the posts 

HIIT cardio.... I haven't actually thought about it properly.... I know what it is but I'll search for it now.

I think whats confusing for me is I need to lose BOTH fat and weight.  I am a member of a sports team that has a max weight limit and I am now over it.  So, I understand that lifting heavy and cardio and a clean diet is good for FAT loss but what about general weight loss.... thats what I am working on.

danzik - that weight gain occurred about 3 weeks ago and I haven't dropped from there at all.  Its a definate gain, it was just SO sudden!!


----------



## Built (Nov 25, 2008)

So you want to drop muscle, that's what you're saying?


----------



## cremeegg (Nov 25, 2008)

Well.... no.... I suppose I would rather drop fat.  No scratch that I would rather scratch fat and build muscle but I don't think that will help with my immediate weight goal for sport.

If I lived in a 'you don't need to weigh X to compete' world I would probably just try to change the way I look, and not worry about numbers on the scale.


----------



## Built (Nov 25, 2008)

Good thing you don't want to build muscle. You really can't while cutting.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 29, 2008)

im curious what sport would _require_ a girl your height to weigh 125lbs...

are you an equestrian possibly?


----------



## Built (Nov 29, 2008)

She's in rowing, as I recall.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 1, 2008)

where are you?


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 2, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Ben dur (Dec 9, 2008)

wow...
that is truly incredible...


<spam>


----------

